# Illegals prison riot / texas



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

At least two thousand low-level offenders, mostly illegal immigrants, have taken control of parts of the Willacy County Correctional Center in Raymondville. Negotiations are underway.
The prison was practically run over by the inmates, who continue to hold down the fort. It still remains unclear what medical service issues had upset the inmates. Only around 800 to 900 inmates have refused to riot in a facility that holds some 2,900 people, most of whom are immigrants with criminal record.

Negotiations were ongoing Saturday in an effort to "regain complete control"of the prison after multiple agencies, including federal and state authorities, became involved in securing the perimeter, said Ed Ross, a spokesman for the US Bureau of Prisons.

*"The spokesman added that prisoners are "now compliant," but might be moved to other institutions as damage from rioting made the facility"uninhabitable."*

Of course it did. Now Texas can dump diseased, dumb primitives they have overloaded on everybody else. Just like cuba. 
A 24 hour riot in a prison and
The contents of that prison are redistributed to more places
How convenient. It's just going through the motions of saying some crap and voila! People put up with it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Easy, stop the food trucks from making deliveries. Starve them into submission. Surround the place and shut the power and water off. Let it sit for a week or two then see what's left. I'm guessing they won't be so tough. Whatever we do, DON"T negotiate. Maybe a fly over dumping CS gas couple times a day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Easy, stop the food trucks from making deliveries. Starve them into submission. Surround the place and shut the power and water off. Let it sit for a week or two then see what's left. I'm guessing they won't be so tough. Whatever we do, DON"T negotiate. Maybe a fly over dumping CS gas couple times a day.


 Start stacking body bags out side the windows with names already on them.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

M240B. 7.62mm of get in your cell or die.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Ship the illegals to Syria. Let Isis deal with them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Erect a bigger fence around the white house and put them there. Stipulation: the first family must remain there too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What would Mexico do?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Try this!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Talk time is over, shooting time is here. Those that live get a shovel and can bury the dead, no markers or name, just buried deep! No clean up in prison, let them live in the mess they created, bread and water, no medical treatment! Sucks to be stupid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> What would Mexico do?


If this had happened in Mejico, they's be some dead friggin illegals.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I do get tired of spending tax money giving people who did the backstroke across the Rio Grande river 3 meals a day and probably better legal and medical treatment than I get.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What will keep 2,000 people behind the fence? It could get worse if they decide to leave.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What would happen if we killed them all and stacked their corpes at illegal border crossings?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Chute em, chute em. 
Honestly, only a few would have to be shot, before everybody else laid down. 
Now, we get made to rebuild their facility.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> What would happen if we killed them all and stacked their corpes at illegal border crossings?


Slippy would be happy?...Alex, Things Slippy likes for $800...


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Chute em, chute em.
> Honestly, only a few would have to be shot, before everybody else laid down.
> Now, we get made to rebuild their facility.


 I guess one way to deal with the incarcerated illegals would be to let the BATFE do some real world testing of that nasty green-tip 556/223 ammo they want to ban. Give all the illegals a vest and say, Smile...wait for flash!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, it is a ferguson. They're not trying to get away, they're demanding more stuff.
It also appears (cautiously) that they will not be spread far and wide:
A federal prison in South Texas over the next week will transfer up to 2,800 inmates to other institutions in the area, after a riot on Friday rendered the facility uninhabitable, an official said."

"Inmates did not breach the two surrounding security fences, he said.

"Correctional officers used nonlethal force, tear gas, to attempt to control the unruly offenders," Mr. Arnita said in the statement.

Staff members and contract employees at the prison did not suffer any injuries, The Associated Press reported."

So I guess that one is over. Just a camp protest.

It has been getting worse and worse with these people Nobody wants in either place.

"Since last year, a shift in immigration routes led to hundreds of thousands of illegal aliens coming through South Texas, rapidly creating a problem for federal authorities and courts, who have had to focus primarily on illegal entry cases that have overwhelmed their detention facilities. "

What is laughable is to say "drug cartels have turned their pursuit of the American dream into a nightmare"
When a fraud that never could be is trying to keep up appearances it can't, it uses diversion, hoping the stupid will accept the bait and serve convenience.
20 million tent city savages not "american dreaming" doesn't have anything to do with some few thousand smugglers and bastxxxs. The attempt to make that connection is just the degree of desperation to say it's anything but what it is.

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015/02/22/illegal-alien-prison-riot-leaves-texas-prison-in-ruins/


----------

